# IRD Remote Seat QR



## Enduramil (Mar 1, 2007)

Someone mentioned this on our ride today. I recall hearing something about this.

Anyone got some good pic's? Schematics?


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I sold one to somebody on these forums. I can't recall who. I have the instruction sheet still at home, on my desk even. I'll scan it tonight an post it up.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm the guy who bought it...I'll take more detailed photos when I get a chance...in the mean time...





I'll take some shots that show it open and closed. Essentially, the QR is a long lever/cam mechanism that allows the aeat QR to operated by a bar-mounted thumb shifter...super cool for technical situations and with a Hite Rite!

Think pre-historic Maverick Speedball...

rb


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I wish I had been the guy that bought it.


----------



## Enduramil (Mar 1, 2007)

Well, I guess I can add that to my wish list.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I have full size scans as PDF if anybody wants them. Here is a scan of the front side of the instructions sheet.


----------



## Sandboxes (Jan 2, 2005)

*Pictures*

Just installed my RQR this weekend. Need to added the cable. Don't know how well it works, but it should be interesting.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

What the instructions stated, and what was obviously true, is that the seat tube needs to be really smooth and deburred inside. If so then it works really well. And if you have the HiteRite set up properly it will keep the saddle center pretty well too. I took it off my bike though because I really never used it or say a need for a QR even.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Actually when Aqua and I discussed marketing the *GoreDuke* back in the day. I had known about the Hite Rite, but thought we could pull off a cleaner version of it. More like the Gravity Dropper but way before the Gravity Dropper hit the market..

*Jay Duke
President and CEO GoreDuke inc.*


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

here's a photo one i have. it's on a Team Yo Eddy. this photo was taken the day i got the bike so rest assured that shock boot on the post is gone. kinda cool, since the frame had the extra cable guides brazed onto it at the factory before getting a factory custom paint job.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

anybody have one of these, would you mind throwing a caliper on it for a second. I'm curious about the distances between the pins. I tried to draw in the dimensions I'm looking for here: 









thanks for any help you could offer.


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey...can anybody tell me how this works? Does it clamp well? How does it release? I can see how a thumbie could pull the lever down, but not push it back up.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Here are the instructions.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Those instructions are classic-handwritten and illustrated, but clear and concise with helpful tips from people who actually used what they built. Most striking is the assumption that the buyer will have some common-sense knowledge and mechanical skill-try that today. I think the average consumer would see it as unprofessional, when in truth it's exactly the opposite. It shows people were concentrating on design and execution, not marketing. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lawnpro (May 28, 2009)

Very cool


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks. I still don't see how the QR releases though.


----------



## TheKevman (Mar 12, 2007)

@dam, I know this thread is old but the spring loaded hite rite provides the return action. Your weight pushes the post down, the spring pushes it up and the IRD unit's only function is to tighten or release the clamp only.

This remote clamp should come back for use with DIY dropper posts.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Installed on a Mantis Valkyrie*

Now THAT Was a Bike: 1990 Mantis Valkyrie - Pinkbike


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

while not exactly visible in this image, the observant forum member will note for-the-record that this semi-Stroker was sporting a legit IRD seatpost quick-release when this photo was taken in the late 1990s.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice bump


----------

